# Sherwin Williams Dry Fall Sticks To Floor



## Hawaiidave (May 25, 2013)

This is my first post on Paint Talk and was looking to get some feed back on a problem that I had on a job. I recently did a warehouse ceiling using Sherwin Williams Waterborne Acrylic Dry Fall, the problem that I had was that the product stuck to the floor and I ended up having to use a floor stripper to remove the over sprat that landed on the floor. The product information says that the product needs to have at least 10 feet to fall to turn to powder. I had at least 20. It also said that I need a minimum temp of 50F max 110F and a relative humidity no more then 75%. I had a temp of about 80 and humidity of around 63%. I have contacted Sherwin Williams about the problem and I am looking into what type of recourse I might have for the added cost for the cleanup and any information that someone has would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Sounds like it about has to be product failure unless there is some unknown factor. 
Most regular ceiling paints I've sprayed would dry fall in 20 feet. 
Possibly a really massive blown out spray tip that didn't break it up small enough?


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Just pull up your painters plastic on the floor.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I would assume it stuck to the floor better than to the ceiling.


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

Hawaiidave said:


> This is my first post on Paint Talk and was looking to get some feed back on a problem that I had on a job. I recently did a warehouse ceiling using Sherwin Williams Waterborne Acrylic Dry Fall, the problem that I had was that the product stuck to the floor and I ended up having to use a floor stripper to remove the over sprat that landed on the floor. The product information says that the product needs to have at least 10 feet to fall to turn to powder. I had at least 20. It also said that I need a minimum temp of 50F max 110F and a relative humidity no more then 75%. I had a temp of about 80 and humidity of around 63%. I have contacted Sherwin Williams about the problem and I am looking into what type of recourse I might have for the added cost for the cleanup and any information that someone has would be greatly appreciated.


Sounds like to me the ****s no good I have used in before did all ceilings Quonset in north Kingston submarine hanger all I did was cover machines then sweep but you shouldn't of had and problems get a hold of sw rep they will make it right they usually pretty good about it.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hawaiidave said:


> This is my first post on Paint Talk and was looking to get some feed back on a problem that I had on a job. I recently did a warehouse ceiling using Sherwin Williams Waterborne Acrylic Dry Fall, the problem that I had was that the product stuck to the floor and I ended up having to use a floor stripper to remove the over sprat that landed on the floor. The product information says that the product needs to have at least 10 feet to fall to turn to powder. I had at least 20. It also said that I need a minimum temp of 50F max 110F and a relative humidity no more then 75%. I had a temp of about 80 and humidity of around 63%. I have contacted Sherwin Williams about the problem and I am looking into what type of recourse I might have for the added cost for the cleanup and any information that someone has would be greatly appreciated.


By your account the conditions were perfect so I would get a rep out there.


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

joshmays1976 said:


> Sounds like it about has to be product failure unless there is some unknown factor.
> Most regular ceiling paints I've sprayed would dry fall in 20 feet.
> Possibly a really massive blown out spray tip that didn't break it up small enough?


Yeah it sounds like it could be a sprayer issue. The dry fall does need to be broken up quite a bit to have it dry by the fall. I mean do you expect to pour a gallon from the roof and have it dry by the time it hits the ground?


----------



## MGardner (May 15, 2013)

The three times I have used the SW dryfall, if it wasn't swept up in a timely manner it would stick to the concrete floor. Other than that it has been a good product for me.


----------



## Dkon7 (Jan 23, 2013)

Was it tinted or just stock white/black?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

We just finished a project using 200 gallons of it and we had some stick because the lid was only 14' and rainy and cool and an overhead door was open but it scraped up pretty easily and there wasn't much of it.
The only problem with it was the tires from the lift would grind the dry fall build up into the floor.It would have been an issue except they were going to grind and polish the floor. It swept up easily and was low v.o.c. so it didn't poison the other trades. We used 411 tips. We did have drips from the bottom of the bar joist's but they were easy to scrape off the floor.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

If you are responsible for cleanup always cover the floor with the 20ft plastic. Even if the Dryfall falls dry as the Sahara sand it's faster and easier to roll it up in the plastic and toss it in the dumpster.


----------



## Michele (Jan 6, 2021)

I just had the exact same problem spent all day scrubbing a vinyl glued floor, because i could not use any harsh chemicals or paint thinner i spent all day scrubbing the paint with a soft sponge. Seriously painters if you pride your work lay down plastic like you should do anyway! Chances are if something seems to good to be true it ussually is, if the temp is off or humidity or height is miscalculated your only asking for trouble, if your in fact a proffesional painter we all know how fast mistakes can happen! Just cover the dam floor!!!! End of story!!!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Michele said:


> I just had the exact same problem spent all day scrubbing a vinyl glued floor, because i could not use any harsh chemicals or paint thinner i spent all day scrubbing the paint with a soft sponge. Seriously painters if you pride your work lay down plastic like you should do anyway! Chances are if something seems to good to be true it ussually is, if the temp is off or humidity or height is miscalculated your only asking for trouble, if your in fact a proffesional painter we all know how fast mistakes can happen! Just cover the dam floor!!!! End of story!!!


Dont come here crying just cuz you dont know how to use dryfall correctly or hired a hack who doesnt understand how it works. And if you hired someone, THEY should be cleaning it off your floor. Dryfall is designed for spraying warehouse ceilings over 20' up. Thats obviously not what you were doing.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

Always check the floor for existing overspray. I had an issue with window mullions being dusted. They killed me on the 1st floor cleaning them up they were prefinished anodized was a PIA. When we got to the next 2 floors I found they were all oversprayed from years ago we hadn't touched the ceilings yet, Had to let them know we were gonna mask the mullions and not touch the existing overspray. They tried to shove it on me with punch list. We took pictures and were using a different color. GC got a little upset I wouldn't clean it. try to tell me just send an apprentice through with a rag with a little thinner on it,when has that ever worked. The overspray was like 10 years old. Always check 1st especially in a warehouse you could have had electricians painting their conduits before you showed up.
.


----------

